# When to take a pup from the mother?



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Pulled my pup on the 49th day.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

MuddyPaws1 said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I talked to the breeder and there is no way I can get the pup at 7 weeks due to the person picking before me can't get to the breeder until after the 7 week mark so I will have to wait for them to pick.
> 
> I am so excited about the new pup.


 
*I would not be concerned. As long as your breeder is taking good care of your puppy ... I am sure that your puppy is in very good hands. *

*Again, there is no absolute right or wrong answer. There are so many variables that you will need to consider in order to decide what would be the best option for each puppy.* There are PROS and CONS to each and every choice. It also makes perfect sense that the different breeds may have different socialization requirements, with different maturity levels, as well. These are all things to consider.

*Most importantly, the timing will depend on the attention or lack thereof that the breeder gives to them.* I think that later separation is okay as long as the breeder is properly socializing it, too. How much HUMAN interaction are the puppies receiving with the breeder? Ask your breeder a lot of questions. Remember that proper socialization comes not only from the litter pack, but from humans and day-to-day new experiences, as well. 

Enjoy that new puppy when you get it!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

MuddyPaws1 said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I talked to the breeder and there is no way I can get the pup at 7 weeks due to the person picking before me can't get to the breeder until after the 7 week mark so I will have to wait for them to pick.
> 
> I am so excited about the new pup.


What are you getting?


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Getting an English setter and based on the latest pics they seem to be being socialized a little.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

I did not get my last 2 until 12 weeks; just the way things worked out. And I found that worked pretty well for us. 

I think this falls into the same thing as when to have a dog fixed. Everybody has a theory.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Take the cute one!


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

took my pup out at 49days, he is now 9weeks old and almost fully house broken he also knows sit/stay and getting pretty good at left and right hand signals... Just saying. Teach your pup to learn at a early age and make it a way of life, seems like a solid idea to me.


----------

